# Bumper Boy Bumpers



## Ken McNutt

Just received my new BB 4-shooter, but was disappointed to find small, fabric-covered bumpers, instead of the traditional heavy-duty ones, with the streamers. I E-mailed BB customer service, and was told that they are no longer making the originals, due to breakage problems. I'm concerned that, at greater distances, they are going to be difficult to see. I'm kind of upset because there is no mention of the change on their website, and they are still advertising the original bumpers. Also, when I inquired about extra bumpers and pricing, I was told that they are already out of stock.


----------



## Dnurk

That is disappointing to hear. I was planning to order 4 replacement bumpers this week from them. How different is the size? Could you post a side by side picture? 

Also, have you shot them yet? It's going to be a big problem if they have different flight characteristics.


----------



## Howard N

Do they work well? Fabric? Fabric can rot and rip, whatcha think of the covering? How small? I already do not use mine at any distance,


----------



## Sabireley

Are they like the Retriev-r-trainer bumpers? Light foam with white canvas covering?


----------



## GooseSlayer8

Any additional info would be great as I was just about to order some extra bumpers as well!! Curious to see what you think about them after having them for a couple weeks now!


----------



## Ken McNutt

Don't know what happened. Tried to post a reply but it disappeared. So I'll try this again... First of all, there are 2 things I don't like about the new bumpers: 1. They are too light for the BB. Even when I only push them down about a 3rd of the way on the barrell, they still go at least 60 yards; 2. Being only about 8 inches long and all white, they are hard to see on a bright day, or when there are white clouds in the background. I tried to fix the latter by wrapping a strip of black duct tape around the middle. I am also attaching some heavy vinyl streamers, which should make them more visable, and maybe add enough drag to shorten the launch. If that doesn't work enough, I'm going to try some lighter loads. Unfortunately, I could only find crimped blanks in green loads. I've heard they don't work so well in the BB's, that they tend to stick in the chamber. I found one site that does carry wadded blanks in a lighter load, I was just hoping I wouldn't have to pay $11 a box. I'll let everyone know how things work out. I'm going to train this weekend, if it doesn't snow again.


----------



## John Lash

Ken, save your money. BB used to say to only use the wadded blanks and sold them at a good discount. For awhile thet didn't have the wadded blanks and said to use the crimps till they got more.

The crimps work fine. They don't stick. When you pull the empties out they will be split up the side but they come right out. I think there is a disclaimer on the nail set loads (crimps) about not using them in a firearm.

I cut 3/4" pvc spacers that slip over the barrel to different lengths to regulate how far the bumper goes. The streamers will definitely help too. 

I hope it's just a supplier issue with the old style bumpers and they go back to them. The selling point for me with BB was always the ability to place the bumper right where I needed it.


----------



## Ken McNutt

Thanks, John. I'll try the crimps tomorrow. I tried the new streamers, and found out that the zip ties are not strong enough. They broke at launch. I'm going to try steel picture wire with aluminum ferrules. I had to go to 2.5 inch long PVC spacers to get a throw, which would be equivalent if a hand-thrown control bird. I cut 1", 1.5", 2", and 2.5" spacers and had a big difference just between 2" and 2.5. Just cut some new 2.25", so, between the spacers, the streamers, and the lighter loads, I hope to get something that comes close to distance like a dead duck in a Winger.


----------



## J. Walker

http://www.gundogsupply.com/-985-.html


These light loads give me a consistent 25-30 yard launch depending on the wind. I got some duds a while back and GDS replaced them promptly. As for BB, their worse than awful service strikes again.


----------



## remkid870

Curious if anyone else has any additional feedback on bumper boy's new bumpers. Are they exactly like the Retreiver R Trainer bumpers? 

This may be the straw that broke the camel's back causing me to get rid of all of my bumper boys and replace them with wingers...

Casey


----------



## Wayne Nutt

If you remove the rubber o ring off the barrel it will cut down the distance considerably.


----------



## John Lash

Ken,

I got streamers from BB years ago, I don't know what kind of streamers you have. Mine are a piece of plastic type fabric white on one side black on the other. It's folded in half with a grommet in the center. I untied the knot at the end of the rope and threaded it through the rope, slid it up against the bumper then tied an overhand knot just above it and it has been there since. Later I added a similar streamer in flourescent orange with a grommet the same way to help me find the unretrieved bumpers in the cover.

The spacer sounds right. I've always used yellow loads and the spacers. It depends how far the mark is but sometimes the light loads can't be heard as well.

I'll add in case you haven't thought of it yet, when you need the bumper to land in a precise spot, just in the cover or short of it or just beyond that bush. Put the BB at the fall and shoot a bumper "backwards to the gun station." Then go set the BB up where the bumper landed. Perfect...


----------



## John Lash

remkid870 said:


> Curious if anyone else has any additional feedback on bumper boy's new bumpers. Are they exactly like the Retreiver R Trainer bumpers?
> 
> This may be the straw that broke the camel's back causing me to get rid of all of my bumper boys and replace them with wingers...
> 
> Casey


If you post them in the classifieds on RTF they'll get snapped up.


----------



## Wayne Nutt

After a while the original bb streamers (groumet) broke or wore out. I order replacement streamers from gundogsupply. They are similar in size to the BB ones but are cloth not plastic coated. They come with a groument and a hook (similar to what comes with rabies tags). You can bend it around the rope behind the knot. They are pretty cheap as I recall.

However, we still do not have a description of the dummies you have. Can you post a picture?


----------



## mjh345

John Lash said:


> I'll add in case you haven't thought of it yet, when you need the bumper to land in a precise spot, just in the cover or short of it or just beyond that bush. Put the BB at the fall and shoot a bumper "backwards to the gun station." Then go set the BB up where the bumper landed. Perfect...


PERFECT??
Only if you are training in a vacuum where there is NO wind and you have shells that are exactly the same; 2 conditions that NEVER exist in the real world.
On marks where exact placement is critical, no mechanical thrower meets the bill Accurate, experienced live bird boys are essential in those situations


----------



## Ken McNutt

If I get this right, you'll have a picture of the bumpers. The Bumper on the bottom is the "new one" from Bumper Boy. I added the streamers. The one on top is the bumper I got from Gun Dog Supply. They are both about 7" long with identical inserts. The GDS bumper compressed after a few shots (I put the black tape on for visibility). That's why is is a little shorter, now. It's covered with canvas, and I don't expect it to hold up for a very long time. It's already showing some dents and snags from dog teeth. The BB bumper is covered with what appears to be heavy-duty nylon, and is holding up well. I've probably launched these bumpers less than 15 times each, and they are already soiled. I had 4 other bumpers with the streamers attached, and even going down to the lighter green loads, they still blew off at the launcher. These bumpers are just too light. In Kansas, the wind blows, and even with light loads, they carry. I Launched them into the wind with a green load and a 2" spacer, and the bumpers landed 20 yards behind the launcher. I'm still going to order at least one more 4-shooter, but it kind of irritates me that they still show the original bumpers for sale. Seems a bit like false advertising to me. I'm going to keep on experimenting to see if I can come up with something that will work better. I'm thinking about covering one of the bumpers with a thick coat of liquid latex to add some weight. Still don't know about attaching the streamers. I'm thinking that, if I attach them to the front of the bumper instead of the rear, they might stay on. We'll see...


----------



## Brad B

Another problem I see with the new ones is no rope. I sure like being able to tote them all in one hand when I take them out to reload. Trying to carry 8 of those little canvas bumpers isn't going to work without a bucket. 
I don't see what the problem was with the old style. I like them and the weight of them. Just now having one that's coming apart and it's only the second one I've had to that going on about 10 years of use. Maybe they'll get wind of the consumers dis-satisfaction and change back.


----------



## mwk56

I bought one of the first BB units, and have upgraded twice. The original bumpers were canvas. I have had several of the foam bumpers blow apart on me...need new ones but doesn't look like there are any available anywhere?? 

Meredith


----------



## Sabireley

Those are just like the retriev-r-trainer dummies. At least they should make they 10 or 12 inches long so you can see them better and slow the flight down. It is amazing how things with BB have deteriorated so much over the past year. They took a very good, reliable product, with loyal customers and put it all at risk with the Hawx relationship.


----------



## John Lash

mjh345 said:


> PERFECT??
> Only if you are training in a vacuum where there is NO wind and you have shells that are exactly the same; 2 conditions that NEVER exist in the real world.
> On marks where exact placement is critical, no mechanical thrower meets the bill Accurate, experienced live bird boys are essential in those situations


O.K. ya got me... if you do it this way it will be pretty close to where you want it to land.


----------



## mjh345

John Lash said:


> O.K. ya got me... if you do it this way it will be pretty close to where you want it to land.


No it won't, unless you have a completely still day. Whatever influence the wind has on the bumpers flight {generaly significant with ant breeze at all} will be DOUBLED by your suggestion


----------



## John Lash

mjh345 said:


> No it won't, unless you have a completely still day. Whatever influence the wind has on the bumpers flight {generaly significant with ant breeze at all} will be DOUBLED by your suggestion


OK, ya got me again! Do as I suggested and allowing for the high wind conditions either double or halve the distance from the bumper to your gun station. But, if it's a normal light breeze, completely still or a downwind mark you can do as I suggested, or not...

mjh345, do you train with BBs? I don't find the wind to be that much of a factor, unless it's a really strong wind, and a big throw. It's certainly not "a significant influence with ant breeze at all." I use a yellow blank and about an 1 1/2" pvc spacer. This approximates a throw about as high and far as a human throws a duck.

If it was a very windy day I would probably either hire bird boys, or run cross wind blinds instead.


----------



## mjh345

John Lash said:


> OK, ya got me again! Do as I suggested and allowing for the high wind conditions either double or halve the distance from the bumper to your gun station. But, if it's a normal light breeze, completely still or a downwind mark you can do as I suggested, or not...
> 
> mjh345, do you train with BBs? I don't find the wind to be that much of a factor, unless it's a really strong wind, and a big throw. It's certainly not "a significant influence with ant breeze at all." I use a yellow blank and about an 1 1/2" pvc spacer. This approximates a throw about as high and far as a human throws a duck.
> 
> If it was a very windy day I would probably either hire bird boys, or run cross wind blinds instead.


Unfortunately John. due to time constraints and distance to training group, I do about 80% of my training alone with BB's I have 2 12 shooters, eight 4 shooters and eight Derby Doubles. I use green loads and no spacers. 
Its my experience that the BB's bore into the wind quite well. However when they are thrown with the wind they really fly far For example a throw into a mild {5 mph} wind may only reduce the length of the throw by 10% or so; whereas throwing in the same direction as that same wind may increas the length of that throw by 50% or so


----------



## Wayne Nutt

Wow! That's lots of BBs. How many dogs do you have/train?


----------



## Brad B

Wayne Nutt said:


> Wow! That's lots of BBs. How many dogs do you have/train?


No kidding! That's like 72 bumpers!


----------



## Mountain Duck

One would think that the aftermarket production of BB suitable bumpers would be ripe with this announcement! I don't see the little canvas turds going over too well! Hey Avery Sporting Dog....hint hint!!!!

I really like my two BBs, but they sure do seem intent on going out of business!


----------



## mjh345

Wayne Nutt said:


> Wow! That's lots of BBs. How many dogs do you have/train?


I have 7 dogs. Truth be told I rarely use the 2 shooters, and almost never use the 12 shooters. The 4 shooters get the most use do to the fact I can carry two of them out {on foot if neccessary} to each gun station.. I keep the 12's because they are great for drill work and things like cheating singles where repetitions may be required. 
The main thing I like about BB's is they are reliable, they show up every day and you dont have to buy em lunch


----------



## Springer

Mountain Duck said:


> One would think that the aftermarket production of BB suitable bumpers would be ripe with this announcement! I don't see the little canvas turds going over too well! Hey Avery Sporting Dog....hint hint!!!!
> 
> I really like my two BBs, but they sure do seem intent on going out of business!


Do the Dokken ducks work with the BB? They are spendy at $33 each when I saw them this weekend at a retailer.


----------



## Mountain Duck

Springer said:


> Do the Dokken ducks work with the BB? They are spendy at $33 each when I saw them this weekend at a retailer.


I'm guessing the launcher teal would work, but they would probably land in the next county and be hard to see like the small canvas ones. Thats whats nice about the regular BB bumpers, like others have mentioned you can add a spacer, and get a slower, more "fluttery" mark, which is really needed at longer distances.


----------



## Ken McNutt

More good news.. just checked the BB sight to see if my recent order had shipped. It says they are out of launchers, and will not ship until Fall.


----------



## Brad B

Ken McNutt said:


> More good news.. just checked the BB sight to see if my recent order had shipped. It says they are out of launchers, and will not ship until Fall.


Saw that when I was looking to order some batteries. Apparently they aren't too worried about sales or market share.


----------



## mohaled

I went training with Ken today with the new bb bumpers...I was planning to order a couple of four shooters but no way in hell I would now. Those bumpers are worthless pos!!


----------



## Webbs515

mohaled said:


> I went training with Ken today with the new bb bumpers...I was planning to order a couple of four shooters but no way in hell I would now. Those bumpers are worthless pos!!


do you have any pics of the new ones or any other details why they are so crappy?


----------



## Moose Mtn

ugh..... Not what I wanted to hear. We were just shopping these, as we are getting back in the HT game. I was wanting to get 3 BB units so we could continue working our dog when she returns from training. May need to reconsider


----------



## mohaled

First of all it cheaply made, real light weight. We used four shooters for one of the marks, on a slightly 15-20 mph wind. We ran 4 different dogs on this same mark, all got different throw..ranging from 15 yds infront to right by gunner to right behind gunner. Bumper shoots out 50 yds up in the air then sail like kite to wherever but the same spot. Totally pissed me off to see stupid throw like that. They need to go back to the old style bumpers if they care and I would pay extra for that if that's why they cutting cost and go cheap.


----------



## Ken McNutt

If you go to my post of 5/13/13. 4:07 p.m., I posted a picture of the new bumper and a similar bumper from Gundog supply. The black tape and streamers are not included. I put those on in an effort to make them more visible.


----------



## Moose Mtn

Is this the standard BB bumpers?


----------



## mohaled

Yes, that's look like the old standard bumper, new one is all canvas and shorter. Ken post a picture of the new one on page 2 of this thread.


----------



## Moose Mtn

I saw the ones Ken posted, and dont want any part of those. I just wanted to be sure I had an idea of what the standard bumper was!


----------



## Webbs515

Ken McNutt said:


> If you go to my post of 5/13/13. 4:07 p.m., I posted a picture of the new bumper and a similar bumper from Gundog supply. The black tape and streamers are not included. I put those on in an effort to make them more visible.


Ok. Thanks. Sry, I didn't catch that one was the new design from bb. They must want to go out of business or to sell to an investor


----------



## suepuff

So, does anyone know anyone there that can tell us WTH is going on?? I have two eight shooters with the older heavy foam type bumpers. I could use some replacements. I hesitated because not too long ago someone commented on the bore size being different. My models are probably at least 10 years old. I rely on these as I generally train alone or with only 1 or 2 people. I use the green crimped gun loads with no problem. I just keep the bumpers clean.

I still haven't upgraded electronics either. Mine still work fine and with all the stories.....

Sue


----------



## Brad B

I just had a return call from Bboy after leaving a message yesterday. He said my order on the 13th was waiting on the one bumper I ordered and that he thought they would have some by mid June. So I asked to go ahead and ship the antennaes I ordered and he said some distributor had just ordered a lot of them and he wasn't sure they had any but was going to check. Not much "news" but I was surprised they actually returned my call. Can't wait to see what bumper they send me. If it's the new canvas toy type I've heard about on here, I'll be sending it right back with a detailed feedback letter.


----------



## kawest

Ken-McNutt can you contact me or anyone that has used the new canvas bumpers I have a company that will try to make bumpers like the old ones but I need some input that's keith 910-263-1558


----------



## Gooseman

Looks to like BB will be going down the drain in the near future. Those canvas bumpers won't last long. I had a couple of them when I had a retriever training hand held unit. Glue came off stuffing came out, and canvas rotted. Reed said that people were complaining about the top of old bumper coming off. I had several tops come off when I used yellow loads years ago, switched to green loads been using them for about 12 years now. Haven't lost a top since. Can get them at Lowes. Never had a problem with them sticking, use a .22 wire brush to clean the barrel out, when cleaning and replacing o- rings.


----------



## Brad B

Well they still haven't sent me anything. And now I can't even get a return phone call to cancel the order all together. Seems like someone could take up the slack and provide service and parts for the launchers since the manufacturer doesn't seem to be able. How hard is it to return a phone call in this day and age. Ridiculous!


----------



## Ken McNutt

Last week, I sent them an e-mail requesting an estimated delivery time on my second 4-shooter, and complained about the bumpers (all 4 were splitting at the seams). No reply. I have taken the inserts out of their bumpers and have built my own. They are aproximately the same size and weight as the regular BB bumpers. I'm still tweeking them, but overall, they are working well.


----------



## Brad B

I've still received no phone calls or answer to my e-mails. Certainly seems like they are already out of business.


----------



## Webbs515

So what is the deal with bumper boy? Are they going out? I called recently to order spare parts and got an answering machine in the middle of the day. What business does that?!?! I ordered servo from servo hut and that was a waste of time. They never sent me anything. I love my bumper boys!! Got them last year with new electronics and the work great. But I want some spare parts and some of the same bumpers for spares. Wish they would get their crap together


----------



## Brad B

Webbs515 said:


> So what is the deal with bumper boy? Are they going out? I called recently to order spare parts and got an answering machine in the middle of the day. What business does that?!?! I ordered servo from servo hut and that was a waste of time. They never sent me anything. I love my bumper boys!! Got them last year with new electronics and the work great. But I want some spare parts and some of the same bumpers for spares. Wish they would get their crap together


I've called several times and always get the voice mail. Just bought two servos from Servo City. Shipped fast and they were an exact replacement. Took maybe 10 min. to swap it out. And very cheap too.


----------



## Webbs515

Brad B said:


> I've called several times and always get the voice mail. Just bought two servos from Servo City. Shipped fast and they were an exact replacement. Took maybe 10 min. to swap it out. And very cheap too.


What model number from servo city? I'll try them. No luck with servo hut here.


----------



## Brad B

http://www.servocity.com/html/s3003_servo_standard.html

ten bucks each. You just have to take off that 4 spoked deal that comes on it and replace it with your bumper boy arm. Take care to line it up the same way so it trips your trigger correctly.


----------



## Webbs515

Brad B said:


> http://www.servocity.com/html/s3003_servo_standard.html
> 
> ten bucks each. You just have to take off that 4 spoked deal that comes on it and replace it with your bumper boy arm. Take care to line it up the same way so it trips your trigger correctly.


Thanks alot!!


----------



## Webbs515

got my servos in from servo city and had awesome service and delivery. and priced right. they were a little to tight so I had to file the sides down. it would fit but so tight that the servo wouldn't work. once I added space, it worked great. here's a link for the exact servo I pulled off my 8 shooter. it is a GWS S03N STD. best priced ones from servo city though.

http://www.pololu.com/catalog/product/693


----------



## Ken McNutt

In you haven't heard, it's oficial.. Bumper Boy is out of business. They are looking for buyers for the business. They are blaming it on costs.


----------

